
Ask HN: How much software is duplicated? - boggydepot
Just a thought while reading this post about Jobs on the other side of the sea:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12906019<p>Why are there so many software jobs? Practically speaking; How many Software do we really need to write?<p>There&#x27;s the reason of &#x27;Programming Language&#x27; used. But even if we just picked &#x27;Java&#x27;;  we&#x27;d still have a lot of Jobs all over the world. There are jobs that actually write new software, stuff like ML, Driving Cars, etc., but those are just a small fraction of all the jobs - right?<p>I do understand that Capitalism doesn&#x27;t care. But I just wanna have a better view on just how much &#x27;Java Jobs&#x27; are practically the same (just a little different DB schema and CSS).
======
ankurdhama
> How many Software do we really need to write?

As many as there are questions that you can ask about some data.

